# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या आप को जानकारी है | डायबिटीज के उपचार के लिए एफडीए ने नई दवा की प्रमाणित

## Apurv Sharma

आज के युग में खान पान के कारण कई प्रकार की बीमारी हो रही है जिन में डायबिटीज मुख्य है | डायबिटीज यानी मधुमेह ऐसी बीमारी है जो एक बार हो जाये तो जीवनभर साथ निभाती है और दिन-ब-दिन बदतर होती जाती है। ब्लड में शुगर की मात्रा बढ़ने से डायबिटीज की समस्या होती है। लेकिन अभी तक इसे पूरी तरीके से उपचार के लिए कोई ऐसी तकनीक नहीं आयी जिससे यह हमेशा के लिए खत्म कर दे। लेकिन अमेरिका के फूड एंड ड्रग एडमिनिस्ट्रेशन ने एक नई दवा को प्रमाणित किया है जिससे डायबिटीज का उपचार आसान हो जाता है। यह दवा कितनी प्रभावी है और यह ब्लड शुगर पर कितना नियंत्रण कर पाती है, इसके बारे में इस लेख में बात करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*डायबिटीज :-

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसी है नई दवा :-*ये बात तो आप जानते हो, डायबिटीज के उपचार और बढ़े हुए ब्लड शुगर को नियंत्रित करने के लिए अब तक इंसुलिन का प्रयोग सबसे अधिक प्रभावी मानी जाती है। इस नई दवा को अमेरिका की इंसुलिन बनाने वाली दवा ने ही बनाया है। इस दवा दिन में एक बार ही प्रयोग किया जायेगा और इस दवा की सबसे खास बात यह है कि इस दवा से टाइप1 और टाइप2 डायबिटीज में ब्लड शुगर को नियंत्रित किया जा सकेगा।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*इसे नकारा भी था :-*एक सूत्र की मानें तो इसी दवा को 2013 में एफडीए ने इसे पहले नकार दिया था, क्योंकि इसका बुरा असर दिल पर पड़ रहा था। और इसके बाद इस कंपनी ने इस दवा में कुछ बदलाव किये, जिसके बाद अब यह दिल के लिए भी सुरक्षित हो गई। यानी अब यह दवा दिल के लिए नुकसानदेह नहीं है, इससे केवल ब्लड शुगर को ही नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*एफडीए की मानें तो अब यह सुरक्षित :-*एफडीए ने डायबिटीज के उपचार के लिए इसमें टाइप1 और टाइप2 डायबिटीज से ग्रस्त मरीजों को चुना गया। इसके प्रयोग के बाद इसका असर ब्लड शुगर पर उतना ही हुआ जितना इंसुलिन के प्रयोग के बाद होता है।लेकिन इस दवा के कुछ साइड-इफेक्ट भी हैं, जिन डायबिटीज के मरीजों के ब्लड में कीटोंस का स्तर अधिक है उनको यह दवा नहीं लेनी चाहिए। इसके अलावा लो ब्लड शुगर, एलर्जिक प्रतिक्रिया, रैशेज, खुजली, सूजन और वजन बढ़ने जैसी समस्यायें भी इस दवा से हो सकती हैं। इसलिए चिकित्सक की सलाह के बाद ही इसका प्रयोग करना चाहिए।

----------

